
Googler v3.1 – Google Search, Google Site Search, Google News from the Terminal - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/googler/releases/tag/v3.1
======
apjana
## What's in?

\- Search result metadata (e.g. IMDB rating)

\- Multi-site search

\- Browse numeric ranges at omniprompt

\- googler@ - Financial Times, The Pirate Bay added

